# My laptop won't charge - what's wrong?



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all,

Today I turned on my laptop and was working on it when I noticed it was running on battery, even though I had it plugged in (Its not the outlets they were working).

I figure its either somethings wrong with the charging cable itself or the laptop battery needs replacing. Thing is, how do I know which it is? 
I tried using an alternate old cable we had in the house and it worked for a little bit but stopped.

I can't use my laptop now, I barely managed to turn it off properly with minimal battery power left. 

Should I take it in somewhere for repair or what? (anyone know a good place for that?)

Just for the record its a Compaq, a little over three years old.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Probably not the battery. Just to check, pull the battery and try running directly off wall power.

If that doesn't fix it, Best Buy sells replacement chargers. The Best Buy ones are expensive ($100 or some s*** like that), but you can buy one NOW and see if it fixes the problem. If it does, order a new charger online, for cheap, and return the other one to Best Buy or where ever.

If neither of those work, the power outlet on your computer is probably bad. This happens. Sometimes these come on a replaceable board, sometimes they are build into the motherboard.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

AC adapters die all the time. Most people I know go through at least 1 every 1-2 years. You'll have to order a new compatible ac adapter from somewhere. The company you got the laptop from would be the easiest but most expensive route. If that doesn't solve it then you've got probably the 2nd most common problem with a laptop and the connection where the ac adapter plugs in is damaged. Sometimes that's worth fixing and sometimes it's not but it will be a whole lot more work and money than just getting a new ac adapter so it's best to rule that out first.


----------



## calexandre (Apr 10, 2009)

If you do use an aftermarket AC supply you have to ensure that the voltage, wattage and amperage of the new one matches the old. And not just that - the polarity of the plug must match that of the original as well. Without a bit of multimeter experience it can be very dangerous to just plug in anything that seems to fit - many a laptop has been fried in the motherboard by that.


But if you do know your electrical stuff it should not be hard to get a suitable aftermarket power supply - hint: travel adaptors.

Since it's 3 years old I do recommend getting a replacement computer if you can. An out of warranty repair can cost you a bomb, and so does a replacement adapter. Much worse, if the power section of your motherboard is the area at fault - a new mainboard is not worth spending on due to the very high cost, even without the labour charges incurred. You might be halfway towards the cost of a new dual core, mid range laptop by the time you're done.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

or....

Check the connection where the AC plugs into the computer. Frequently the connection on the motherboard gets broken. In which case, throw it away unless its under warranty. Laptop system boards are too costly to replace.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

most possible solution it is the battery.

try taking the battery pack out, and plugging in the power... power it on.
if it tuns on it is the battery pack.

can you buy a replacement battery pack for you laptop, if so I would get one?


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

TorLin said:


> most possible solution it is the battery.
> 
> try taking the battery pack out, and plugging in the power... power it on.
> if it tuns on it is the battery pack.
> ...


That doesn't explain why it was running on battery while it was plugged it. It's either AC adapter (most likely) or the system board has a broken connection at the AC port (less likely but very possible)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

maybe change the power setting on windows, in the power settings ?


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Her problem doesnt sound like a software problem. But I guess it doesnt hurt to rule everythin out


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice guys.

Turns out it wasn't the battery but something in the charger. Got a new one and its working fine.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Cool


----------

